# Unknown pocket watch



## Boertjie in the bush (Feb 18, 2017)

Hope someone can help. Don't know much about pocket watches but have inherited two. Think the one in question is late 19th century or early 20th century. The one is a Waltham and an unknown gold one. Both not working and would like to repair one. The gold one I need identified has no glass and also movement is not working. Please check markings on inside of front and back cover. Don't know how to open to get to movement as don't want to damage case.



You can also see a hole for winding the watch and key is attached to a chain. Having connectivity problems so can't get more pics up. Hope this is enough to get some info . Thanks


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh dear, Boertjie, I love trying to identify watches but you just haven't given us enough information to make any sort of appraisal.

I presume, by the crown over "18" stamp that your watch is 18 carat gold and the sponsor mark is the "EK" mark. In order to access the movement, I believe you only need to lift the inner dust cover (which contains the winding hole) with a fingernail at the appropriate place, and the movement should then be visible.

You do not mention anything about the dial and the crystal, and we need all the information we can get to make a diagnosis as to who made the watch. Pictures would obviously be the best way forward.


----------



## Boertjie in the bush (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi. Thanks for the reply. Enclosing picture of face. As you can see its without any markings and no glass. I tried lifting the back but cant get my smallest screwdriver in to help lift. As there are markibgs where someone tried lifting with some sharp object I have tried not to cause any damage.


----------



## Boertjie in the bush (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like I have a lot to learn. Seems that the glass has a holder witch lifts so probably the little tab just above III lets one lift out the whole face and mechanism. Any advice.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

yes the little metal tab at the 6 o'clock position pushes in the the movement swings out from the top

But......... you must be very careful as everything is a tad fragile and can be damaged, so be gentle with it


----------



## Boertjie in the bush (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks to Harry I was able to open the watch.



So there is no manufacturers name or serial number, but this is a closed unit. Is the next step to open the cover by unscrewing the large screw. There are also two little slicer screws.

The Brown thing on the edge looks like some sort of spring or clip. Must this also be unclipped? I don't want to open something and get parts falling all over the place and loose parts. Am very good at taking things apart but not great at assembling again.

Any help much appreciated. Based on the markings and the fact that South Africa was a British colony I think this watch would have come from the UK or at a stretch from Europe.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

On no account undo the big screw!!!!!!! :nono:

The piece of steel in a semi circle actually slides, so put your finger at the 9 o'clock position as viewed in the picture and slide it upwards about 3mm, then the cover will lift off

Looks like you have a nice diamond endstone there for the balance c0ck

All will be revealed when you take the cover off!


----------



## Boertjie in the bush (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi. Thanks. Followed your instructions and here is the result. Looks like it was made by Joseph Holden from Liverpool and probably late 19th to early with century. Reason I say early 20th century is it was serviced in 1904 form the first time. Inside picture enclosed.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats a lovely watch! Liverpool watches are prized because some of them are fully jewelled, including the winding arbour, yours has two i presume, a nice thing


----------

